# Layz acres had a colt



## Reble (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=layzacres

Looks like they are trying to get some colostrum for the foal.

Prayers coming for this little foal...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 3, 2010)

This does not look good......is the mare usually down for this amount of time....the foal seems awefully weak too...oooppps...mom just got up


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there something wrong with the foal? Most healthy foals are pretty strong and wiggly about now and already up. Hope all is okay...


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> Is there something wrong with the foal?


Just not trying to get up or anything, that I have seen, seems very weak...

she has been on the phone so maybe getting some one in...


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sending lots of jingles


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 3, 2010)

It really worries me with how still he is and how much she has to rub on him. I understand why she is doing it mind you, it just worries me that she has to do it.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2010)

Doesn't look good....


----------



## liltnt (Feb 3, 2010)

this is scarey to me poor baby I been watching and havent ever had any babies but please let the baby be ok wish there was sound


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 3, 2010)

I watched the birth. Poor baby. I wonder how far away their Vet is? My foal was trying to stand when she was half way out and she was a red bag. I'm also lucky to have 2 amazing horse hospitals within 20 minutes of me. My foal would have been there already. I know some people don't have a good Vet within 2hours or more. Dear God, please help these people, the moma and her foal? Please????


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 3, 2010)

is the vet there?


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2010)

She just made a big, energetic move! Come on, girl! (or boy)


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2010)

Watcheye said:


> is the vet there?



No vet yet,

I also seen that move Matt, and thought oh come on baby you need to try...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 3, 2010)

Come on baby sending prayers for the little one.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like they may be going to the vet. Prayers being sent!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd shut the camera off If I were them...but they're not thinking of that right now...


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2010)

The waiting must seem like for ever, for them, it has been about an hour now since the precious foal has been born..


----------



## liltnt (Feb 3, 2010)

I think they are headign to the vet. baby seems a little better holding its head up at least. come on baby

opps nope they are trying to get him/her to nurse come on baby


----------



## Reble (Feb 4, 2010)

The foal is a Colt

Boy he sure is not giving up that is for sure...


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 4, 2010)

Colt, Red bag delivery. They are talking with the vet


----------



## Reble (Feb 4, 2010)

markadoodle said:


> Colt, Red bag delivery. They are talking with the vet



It was a red bag,?? I did not notice that?


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 4, 2010)

yes it was.






-It was a red bag delivery and the foal is very small and weak. They are contactig their vet. Prayers are appreciated


----------



## Reble (Feb 4, 2010)

markadoodle said:


> yes it was.
> 
> 
> 
> -It was a red bag delivery and the foal is very small and weak. They are contactig their vet. Prayers are appreciated


No wonder he is so weak, hope the vet gets there soon, more


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 4, 2010)

sending prayers

for the little guy hope the vet arrives soon


----------



## Katiean (Feb 4, 2010)

Poor baby. I hope he makes it. But it doesn't look good.


----------



## Marnie (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder how he's doing, hoping for an update soon. And praying.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news!

Barbie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 4, 2010)

I was hoping to wake to a happy bouncy little baby....sure hope he's doing better.


----------



## wrs (Feb 4, 2010)

The little guy didn't make it.





Marestare thread


----------



## Reble (Feb 4, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with Layz Acres today....

The little guy didn't make it. The vet says he believes the baby was a little premature. He weighed in at a whopping 16 pounds. He was breathing fine on his own and the vet thinks oxygen would not have made a difference either way. It was beyond that. His joints in his legs were not strong like they needed to be and his internal organs were not quite where they needed to be. I think we all can take a step back and learn tons from this horrible horrible nightmare. I really hate that it has to be at poor April's expense. She is doing okay. It is like she knew something was not right. She didn't seem to mind that anyone handled him and when we had to come back home, she didn't even knicker for him. She is eating hay quietly now and doing okay.

Thanks again for all of those many many prayers and kind words. I am going to work outside today on keeping April company and getting the stall ready for Honey. I will make Honey a new thread.

« Last Edit: Today at 10:31:15 am by Lay Z Acres »


----------



## Katiean (Feb 4, 2010)

That is so sad for April. I watched last night for a bit. After everyone left the stall she went over and licked the baby on his face and neck. When he could not get up she walked away to eat hay. She didn't appear overly upset. Just resigned.


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 4, 2010)

So sorry to read this. Mom and I were rooting for him. Best wishes to the family.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry, he had so many people rooting for him and what a little fighter he appeared to be. God had other plans for him and he's at peace. Im pretty sure we all saw your beautiful April saying her good byes too. Prayers to your family and Miss April.

Rest In Peace Little One


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - this is the part of foaling that all of us dread. I always feel so sorry for the mares when they lose their baby.

Lots of Hugs and Prayers for April and her family.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the loss of the baby!! Hope the mama is ok and sending well wishes to the family. Hope the next one will be a happier ending.


----------

